# Can someone provide me a link for OpenGL V 1.3 Driver download



## Bill_B (Sep 24, 2009)

Im NOT looking for JUST DO A GOOGLE SEARCH ANSWER! Please see below. 

I am trying to run a graphics program that needs support for OpenGl 1.3 version driver to be installed. I currently have V 1.1 on the system. 

I tried to update my video drivers for my video card, a ATI Fire GL X1. BUT after running the exe to update all the video drivers the driver version for the ATI fire Gl card dose not update in control panel/display adapters/ etc.. It is still the pervious version. In other words it dose not seam to update the drivers and the version number is the same as before I tried to install the update. I have rerun the .exe several times with the same results. 

Would the updated ATI Fire GL X1 driver install also include the OpenGL 1.3 update??? 
How do I know if my system & video card supports OpenGL Version 1.3?? 

ALL I really need to do is install the OpenGL 1.3 drivers. 

With all the LAME driver scan SCAM software’s out there I’m having trouble trying to find a direct down load link for Open GL 1.3 diver. Can someone provide a direct download link for OpenGL 1.3? 

Thanks


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Use driver cleanner or driver sweeper and completely remove your old driver before installing the new drivers.


----------



## Bill_B (Sep 24, 2009)

Emosun 

Based on the links you have pasted into my thread are you recommending one of these driver scan / installer programs? I was kind of thinking they were a scam. IF so what one do you think is best? 


Also do you know if the Open GL 1.3 version would be in the most current install of the ATI driver install.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The latest ATI driver (version 8.583 from 2009) for the Fire GL X1 supports OpenGL 3.0 which will work with programs that require 1.3 - http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...ype=2.4.3&product=2.4.3.3.2.3.14&lang=English

See here for more details on the OpenGL version supported by Catalyst 8.583 - http://news.softpedia.com/news/Down...Graphics-Drivers-for-ATI-FirePro-109025.shtml

DriverCleaner ($10 or 30 day free trial) and Driver Sweeper (freeware) are both legitimate and respected products that work well. Of the two, I prefer Driver Sweeper.


----------



## Bill_B (Sep 24, 2009)

koala

Thanks for the info, links & recommendations.


----------

